# Nightmare on Elm Street



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Nancy's bedroom when Freddy is pushing through the wall/ceiling over her head.
Johnny Depp getting swallowed by his bed (might be messy).
The girl getting lifted face first into the TV.
Recreating the front of the house with a little girl on a tricycle.
If you do a bathroom you could have a Freddy glove in the tub.
The classroom scene.

I hope this helps some. Maybe Halloween Trick (a big Freddy fan) will weigh in as well.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, those are some good ones. I am thinking about doing the front of the house (like in the dreams with the kids playing jump rope) or the classroom.
I am wanting to do something like that in the bathroom (I want to throw off perspective) how weird would it be going into a bathroom (thinking its the bathroom) and making it look like your outside on elm street. Tho I havent nailed down a scene yet. The hallway will be my boiler room leading up to the bathroom, just need to figure out what scene it will be leading to.

Thanks horrorman


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I was going to suggest Glens death also. I would stick to the original film if it were my theme but you could expand into some of the other films if you wanted.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

You are welcome clowns. I was thinking you could make the 'popsicle stick' house. Might take a little time but would not cost much.
You should also have plenty of claw marks around from the infamous glove!
Maybe write out the nursery rhyme (1, 2 Freddy's coming for you, etc.) on the wall, or on something big you could put on a wall.
If I think of more I will post them. Good luck!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it would be cool to have a body bag of Tina's body, that would be very easy to make. Also one of the entrances could be a (dreamscape) theme like in the movie Final nightmare where she enters into Freddys mind and she has to go through the poster on the wall with the snakes on it. You could easily get some snakes and paint them or make some out of great stuff and hang them above the hallway entrance. You could also put a sign above that says "welcome to my world b***h". Horroman posted some great ideas above. I think the classroom is a must! As well as the TV. I think it would be neat to get some chalk as well and make some drawings out front of your house, just use a couple of spot lights so people could see the writing. I will try to think of some more ideas for you, hope this helps!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

*perhaps*

Ok so I'm thinking of doing the class room. Which would make sense because Nancy ran out of the classroom and into the boiler room. I'm trying to think how could one turn a bathroom into a class room. Maybe use that chalk board paint to paint the walks and do the kids drawings every where. Make the toilet a desk lol. Or should the hallway be the classroom and the bathroom the boiler room? Decisions, decisions. (Theses are the only rooms that are left which is why I'm mainly concerned with them.)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can u post pics of the bathroom?

I'm thinking do the desk in the tub area and use the walls of the shower as your blackboard, then turn your toilet into Kruger 
http://www.incrediblethings.com/home/terrifying-freddy-krueger-toilet-tank-cover/ I believe this is a forum members idea but I can't find the original link...


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

What are your other rooms going to be? I think the hallway being the boiler room will be easy because you can use scene setters on the walls. I'm not sure how well your bathroom will work as the classroom. I guess you could always use the back or your toilet as the desk top.? And put up some chalk boards to.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

The theme of the overall party is 80s. The living room will be the music of the 80s all fun and colorful. The Dining area Will be serial killers from the 80s. The patio will be all crazy black lights and the Hallway and bathroom will be nightmare on elm street. Which when asked was the main horror villain of the 80s. Random I know but I like mixing fun party with scary overtones because it really throws people.

Starting to work on the boiler room part now while I'm still trying to figure out the bathroom idea.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Not the one from the movies but it's a start. Thanks to Terra's YouTube tutorial, my first big project and so far so good


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

My bathroom is finally finished!! I decided to make it like a weird dream. So the walls are a chalkboard with the Freddy rhyme written on it. The tub and walls have "never sleep again" everywhere and I have the toilet and other areas look like they are old and gross. Much like a nightmare


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Found this pic online but I don't know where it came from. This could be an idea for the wall.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is our Freddy scene from this years party. The letters are foam that we hand painted with latex paint and then sprayed with a high gloss red paint. They are mounted on old barn wood doors. We also made the lighted poster frame out of 2x4s and clear Christmas lights.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I love the foam letters on the wall, with that light it looks 3D. The poster is cool, reminds me of the movie theatres


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

So we went with boiler room...ish. We made the faux panels added some chains in the hallway with some sheets, placed our talking Freddy poster at the end,a red light, fog, no air and it's boiler room time . Didn't have time to add pipes or a sensor to make fog rush out but I like it.


----------

